# P1613 fault code



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Need some help...P1613 fault code 97 Cabrio*

Apparently posted this in 2 wrong forums so far....Think I'm in the right place now. Patient is '97 Cabrio 2.0L, manual trans. Purchased last April. Have not been able to get inspected due to above code recurring despite numerous attempts to fix. Comes up "P1613 Mil Call-Up circ 0 Open/Short to B+" During the past 6+ months, other faults were found & fixed but this one persists. Been to local VW dealer, retired head mechanic from the dealer who now has his own shop, VolksTech, my local wrench and an electrical diagnostic shop. Dealer said fault was in my cluster. Replaced that, didn't help. VolksTech checked both the old & new clusters and decided the original was better than the replacement, so it went back in. They though it must be the ECU. Replaced that with a known fault-free ECU with the exact same serial number from a '96 Jetta (yes, it was a manual trans). No help. The retired mechanic thought it must be due to the aftermarket radio. Pulled that, code returned. Electrical guy found that the trunk light might have been the culprit...no luck, code came back. Also replaced the original DFQ trans (bad reverse) last August with a CHE...code was there before & after







I'm out of ideas, so am looking for some from this forum. Help, Anyone???


_Modified by donohue at 5:14 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Fault Code 1613 persisting for months. Need some help!!!*

bump for some ideas~


_Modified by donohue at 5:10 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

had a suggestion that it could be a bad transmission module, but it's a manual...no module, right?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Anybody BTDT? I could use some help!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

morning bump for one idea!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Need some help... Fault code P1613 - '97 Cabrio*

Need some help with this one. Anyone have any ideas?


_Modified by donohue at 5:15 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need some help... Fault code P1613 - '97 Cabrio (donohue)*

Does the check engine light come on?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Need some help... Fault code P1613 - '97 Cabrio (97VWJett)*

yes...takes anwhere from 30 to 100 miles to come on. That's why I can't get past inspection. Nobody seems to know what the code means, though. Extremely frustrating!


----------



## kfalk (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Need some help... Fault code P1613 - '97 Cabrio (donohue)*

I looked it up, and it looks like the code is thrown when a circuit check for the MIL light fails. you might try looking for a wire rubbing somewhere behind the instrument panel.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Guess that's why the dealer thought it was the cluster itself (it wasn't). Could you educate me as to what a MIL light is? I looked the fault up in the Bentley too, but couldn't make sense of it.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Need some help... Fault code P1613 - '97 Cabrio (kfalk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfalk* »_I looked it up, and it looks like the code is thrown when a circuit check for the MIL light fails. you might try looking for a wire rubbing somewhere behind the instrument panel.

Awesome advice! I agree, you would have to use the diagram to see where the wiring goes, maybe to a junction block on top of the fuse panel or steering column. Wouldnt hurt to check grounds while youre there, I know of the round one on the lower piller. Those cars had a crap load of connectors/wires.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

will dig into it after turkey day...thanks for the ideas guys...


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Thinking about this overnight, one of the suggestions (by a retired VW mechanic with his own shop) was that it could be from the aftermarket radio installed by the prior owner. I did pull the radio after a scan, but the check engine light came back anyway. Now I'm thinking that it could be in the harness. The original connector was cut off and a new one spliced into the harness to accomodate the JVC radio. Splices are all wrapped in electrical tape individually. Anyone have any thoughts about this theory? Thanks again


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still looking for some thoughts on the snipped radio harness theory...anyone?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (donohue)*

Take the harness out


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (97VWJett)*

I assume there is a connector somewhere in the dash to unplug the harness. Will consult the Bentley to see if I can find it. If anyone has done this before, any shortcuts would be welcome. Haven't been behind the dash of the VW yet and find the VW Bentley to be less helpful than the Audi one.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still haven't nailed down how to remove radio harness...anyone?


----------



## mdttb (Nov 26, 2007)

[email protected] posted in one of the wrong forums you posted in about checking the other module like the TCM also I found this for a possible fix.
Re: Code 18021: MIL call up open/short to B+ (P1613) 

Anyone with the P1613 error code, I got an easy fix for you. Find a friend with a laptop with the VAG-COM program installed. Need to change the transmission code in the ECM from auto to manual. Piece of cake for anyone who has and knows how to run the program. You're changing the code from 00001 to 00000.
To recode go to 11 (log-on) and enter 01283. Click [Do It!], than go to 07 Recode and enter the software codeing of your original ECU. check for typos than click [Do It!]. 
For the record known codeings for 037 906 259 are: 
;00000 Golf Jetta Manual trans TIER 1 
;00001 Golf Jetta Auto Trans TIER 1 
;00002 Cabrio manual trans 
;00003 Cabrio auto trans 
;00004 Golf Jetta Cabrio manual trans TLEV 
;00005 Golf Jetta Cabrio auto trans TLEV 
;00006 Passat with manual trans. 
;00007 Passat with auto trans. 
NB: ECU will not use the new codeing utill the ignition has been cycled once. 

I'd try and find out if you have the correct TCM module in your car you said you bought it from some one maybe that person replaced your TCM with the wrong one it makes a difference if the TCM is for a manual or automatic. 
I just bought a 95 Jetta and who ever owned it before me had no clue about how to repair stuff on it or they made a problem then ignored it by unplugging wires to fix it. Like the Battery Dash light was on fool had the signal wire connected to the wrong pin on the alternator easy fix just changed the wire so that it went to the D+ on the alternator instead of the W which is for the Tach signal for diesel engines !

I'm no mechanic tho I'm very mechanically inclined but the web is a GREAT source of finding information....... Google does wonders.








I also found that the wiring between the ECM and the TCM should be checked. 

If you dont have a Bentley manual I really suggest you get one. It's the holy grail for your car so is a Vag-Com which I dont have yet but I have one of those pocket scanners just for my Jetta best 40 bucks I spent so far along with 45 for my Bentley manual.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like you may have nailed it, though the ECU is 037 906 259 and is from a manual transmission 96 Jetta. Do you think recoding from ;00000 to ;00002 would really do it? Don't know anyone around here with VAG-COM program but will set out to try to find someone. I'll post on the VAG-COM list (one of the wrong forums I posted in) to see if there is someone in my neighborhood. Will keep the list posted to let you know if this is it! Thanks


----------



## mdttb (Nov 26, 2007)

Your ECU may be right but what about the TCM ?
It's another module that is for the transmission it's located under one of the back seats. 
For my 95 Jetta it (the TCM) was under the rear seat on the Driver side. It's a square box kinda looks just like your ECM.
Check your IM


----------



## mdttb (Nov 26, 2007)

Also in my book if any of the following is done the Transmision Control Module (TCM) must be reset to it's basic settings. 
1. Engine Control Module (ECM) Replaced
2. New or reconditioned or used motor
3. New or altered/adjusted throttle cable
4. Transmision Control Module (TCM) replaced
Now you said you tried a known good ECU but was the TCM reset ?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (mdttb)*

Won't have access to the car until the weekend, but as far as I know, only the automatic trans are equipped with the TCM. My car is a manual trans and the ECU was from a manual car. Checking the Bentley, the only mention of a TCM is under the Automatic Trans section 37. Someone correct me if I am missing something. Thanks
P.S. Never got an IM on this


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still waiting for some intelligence on this thread. No IM, no response. Anyone?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still looking for info re: TCM and manual trans...anyone?


----------



## mdttb (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

"P1613 Mil Call-Up circ 0 Open/Short to B+" 
From http://wiki.ross-tech.com
*Possible Symptoms *
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) not working properly 
*Possible Causes *
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) faulty 
Wiring/Connectors from/to Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) faulty 
*Possible Solutions *
Check Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) 
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) 
Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/18021/P1613/005651"

Have you checked to see if you have a faulty MIL ? Testing procedure in your Bentley manual page 24a-12 
I was just taking a stab at the TCM being the wrong one in your car since you said you bought it from some one else.


_Modified by mdttb at 12:40 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

thanks...will take a look at 24a-12 to see if it might be the source. Did buy the car used, but it has always been manual trans and the ECU was from a manual trans Jetta. Wish I had bought a '95 and avoided all this!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Just looked at the Bentley...unfortunately, 24a-12 does not apply to '97 models. Only earlier. All the more reason I wish I bought a '95!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still looking for BTDT re: 1613. Lots of ideas, no matches. I know this is a funky and elusive code, but it's keeping me from gettting the Cabrio inspected. Ideas are welcome,.,,


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Still searching for ideas. As indicated, patient is 97 Cabrio, manual trans. Fault code is P1613 (VAG 18021) described as "MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+" Anyone know how to translate?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

I'm starting to see another possible problem here. The fault code specifies MIL...Bentley doesn't mention MIL after 1995 and mine is a '97. I'm referring to Bently Section 24a-12, which applies to '93 to '95 models, showing a specific test for MIL problem, then Section 24b that applies to '96 on which does not even mention the MIL. Somebody has to have an idea why (but I don't). Appreciate any pointers or BTDT


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Think I should clarify my last post. MIL stands for Malfunction Indicator Light, which I understand to be the "Check Engine" light on the dash. Correct me if I'm wrong. Section 24a-12 of the Bentley refers to a test of the MIL in table d. This is for 1993-95 models. Section 24b, table b covers Mono-Motronic ECM Electrical Tests for the 1996-1999 models and does not mention the MIL. My car is a '97, the recurring fault is P1613 "MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+" and it kicks on my Check Engine light between 30 and 100 miles after reset. Is there anything in this confusion that might lead to a solution to cure this fault that seems to be baffling everyone? Help!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Still looking for that one great idea to get rid of this fault once and for all...anyone?


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

bump for an idea!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

evening bump. Looking for thoughts about my MIL dilemma!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Still hoping for comments, thoughts, ideas, but most of all, solutions for my MIL dilemma


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Christmas bump for an idea


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

got im referring me to a thread in the Bentley site involving the same P1613 code. However, his problem was that the car was running like crap and it turned out to be crap in the fuel rails. Mine is running great...consistent 28 mpg and lots of pep, but just can't clear the code. Can't clear = can't get inspected in MA. still looking for the magic bullet


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

new years bump for ideas


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

another bump...still hoping


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

still hoping for ideas


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (donohue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donohue* »_still hoping for ideas

The only other thing I can think, if you did recode you're ecu for 000002 is that there is an issue in the harness itself.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I had the same code popping up on my '97 Jetta until I recoded the Engine ECU as described in the last page. The ECU I purchased to complete that car was from an automatic. Once recoded I only saw the MIL light during it's test loop when the key was cycled. Ahhhh, all was good.
BTW, There is no TCM for manual transmission A3, only an Automatic.


----------



## malewitch (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 1999 Passat GLS wagon, 1.8T, automatic. If I don't let the car warm up, the transmission winds up going into limp mode. Every time this happens, the code that comes up is p1613. The previous owner did in fact replace the ECM. So is it possible if I reset my TCM, my car will stop acting stupid?


----------

